# Edge 45 vs Edge 68



## ryfry07 (Sep 4, 2006)

Alright, I need some decision making help...

Once I reach my post-winter fat insulation loss goals, I'm going to be getting a new set of wheels.

Vanity has me leaning toward the Edge 68's because I love the look of the deep rims, but my gut tells me 45's may be the more functional choice due to cross wind issues.

I'll be having them built with a Powertap, and will be switching them between a road bike and a tri bike. Both bikes will be ridden equally throughout the year, though my road bike is my baby whereas the tri bike is out of necessity.

Another option would of course be a 68 in the back and a 45 in the front. But aesthetically, would two different depths on a road bike be a visual no-no?

Does anyone have pics they could share?


----------



## master2129 (Mar 30, 2007)

ryfry07 said:


> Alright, I need some decision making help...
> 
> Once I reach my post-winter fat insulation loss goals, I'm going to be getting a new set of wheels.
> 
> ...


I posted pics of my wheels on an earlier post. I have both the 45mm and 66mm sets. I love the 45mm wheels and use them as everyday wheels. The 66mm I save for race day. Can't go wrong. I saw a couple of sets on eBay too for less than I bought mine. So deals are out there. Shop around.


----------



## BenR (Dec 14, 2001)

*68s*

Haven't used these wheels in particular, BUT the 68's will be faster, plain and simple. Probably still manageable in cross winds with practice, particularly if racing by yourself in tris, or riding by yourself on your road bike. The 45's won't be as fast and will probably still catch wind. I would use the 68's for all your racing as well as "fun days" on the road bike when the wind speed is low, and use low profile training wheels all other times. Or, if you think 68's may be too much for you in most race conditions (smaller rider or simply not comfortable with getting yanked around a little bit), get the 45 front. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

I have both, although the 45's are clinchers and the 68's are tubular. The 68's are the fastest road wheels I've ever used (relative to the difference wheels make, anyway). The only wheel set that I've ever ridden that feel faster is a Mavic IO front and Mavic Comete, and those aren't road wheels. The 45's however, are more versatile. You can use them in more situations. I do have to say, though, that I use those 68's a ton. I figured that they would only get used on perfect days but I pull them out for basically ever race that is not super windy. I have used them a couple of times in a ton of wind and it was not pretty. The wheels are light so they get blown around easily. The 45's don't' have that problem. They are not as fast but they are much more manageable in the wind.

My profile pic has one of my track bikes with the 68's on them, from interbike. I have several more, from different road races and crits, if you need.


----------



## john11f (Mar 19, 2009)

sorry to revive an old thread but i'm in the market for a new wheelset. i intend to own just one pair for overall use. i currently have a Mavic ES and would like to replace them with the Edge 45 clinchers. would this make sense? i don't really race but intend to do my first triathlon in december. if i get hooked to the sport, ill get a TT bike. in the meantime, i like to have an all rounder wheelset.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

John,
Edge makes the best carbon rims available. They are lighter, stiffer, and stronger than other rims of the same depth. If your looking for top quality rims there is no better option. As for the 45 being a good wheel for you... That is dependent on your weight. How much do you weigh?


----------



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Would the EDGE 68's be adequate for a riders weight of 235lbs?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

The owners of Edge told me that they have laced 1.68 clinchers in 28/28 and put them on tandems. At 235 you do not even need to go to the 2.0 series. I would lace 24/28 on a Dt 240, White Industries, or Alchemy hub. Those would be very stiff and work great!


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

*Edge/Enve Wheels*

Hey Zen,

What about lacing a set of 45's for a Tandem? Think they would hold up for a team weight of 350?


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

I have a set of Edge clincher 45's and Enve 65's. 45's on the road bike and 65's on the TT. I had a tough time deciding between a set of new carbon clincher 404 and 808 Zipps. Considered my size, weight, type of rider I am and the local terrain I ride; 6 ft 190 lbs Crit sprinter. I opted for the Edge line. I need stiff and light. The 45's are great! The 68's are stupid fast but do get blown around a bit in gusty winds. I just need to pick and chose the days I go out with the 68's. I sold a set of Zipp 404 (2008) for the Enve's. They worked good but just too darn heavy for my liking. Faired much better in the wind, mostly due to it's weight and lower profile. I also struggled on any kind of incline with the Zipps.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Rickturbo- That would definitely be do-able. However I would suggest to go with the 2.45t in a 28/28 combo for some added strength. Did you have a particular hub in mind?


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

It would have to be Santana (Shimano Tandem) hubs. Don't know of any other hubs that come in 160 mm width (rear).


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

rickturbo said:


> It would have to be Santana (Shimano Tandem) hubs. Don't know of any other hubs that come in 160 mm width (rear).


Phil Wood.

-Eric


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

ergott said:


> Phil Wood.
> 
> -Eric


Exactly what I was thinking. They are boat anchors but that's what you are stuck with in the tandem division.


----------



## rickturbo (Nov 19, 2004)

Update to the 45's. My only riff with the 45's is that I couldn't get the squeek out of the braking. Tried Yellows, Bonti Cork, DA Cork, to no avail. LBS sent them back for possible resolution and guess what. They laced them up with brand new ENVE whoops. So I basically have a set of brand new ENVE 45 wheels! Awesome! Even came with a new set of their own recommended ENVE brake pads. Think Zipp would have done the same? I think not. They would have charged me for the whoops and recommended or sold me the pads. Sure glad I have the 65's too. I know, I referred to them as 68's too.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

Thus the name "Zipp". Because that's what you'll get after you pay for them.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Mdeth1313 said:


> Thus the name "Zipp". Because that's what you'll get after you pay for them.


While I am really not a fan of Zipp, I own an set of 808's and a disc rear. I cannot concur with the negative CS comments. The lbs I deal with gets stellar service from them for their customers. A friend has the Vuma crank and had it replaced w/o question as well as some wheel work. I had to send my disc in for services which seemed prompt and fair(hole repaired in carbon disc) despite it being a used wheel. I did not get pads though.

I did, however, get new pads from Reynolds recently when my MV32 UL developed a rear hub issue and sent it in for repair. I received a set of 4 new blue pads which took the sting out of not having them for two weeks.

To OP, hope you enjoy the wheels. I am getting ready to pull the trigger on some 65's myself. I wish they made a 50-55cm too.


----------

